# Circuito de un Reloj Digital



## d56n5tr5xht (May 12, 2016)

una pregunta? la señal que entregan los pulsadores podrian dañar las compuertas AND. ? ya que la señal llega a la salida de ellas? ...


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2016)

Hola.

Debes poner en cada LED del display resistencias limitadoras de corriente.
Sí, se daña, pon en la salida de cada AND un diodo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 12, 2016)

Hola, estás cortocircuitando a dichas salidas. Utiliza una compuerta OR, si la lógica lo permite, para converger señales.
Hay que destacar que existen varios detalles en tu circuito. Por ejem. si interrumpes la señal con un simple interruptor, los "rebotes" mecánicos del mismo, serán contados alterando el tiempo acumulado.
La base de tiempo con 555, sin ningún divisor en el medio, no es la mejor opción.hno:
Para ello utiliza un osc. a cuarzo de 32768Hz, y luego un divisor por esa fcia. para obtener un seg. de período.


----------



## miguelus (May 12, 2016)

Buenas tardes. 

Como te ha comentado Gudino Roberto duberlin, tendrás problemas con la salida de las Puertas AND.

Tienes que tener en cuenta que los Contadores 7490 cuentan por flanco de bajada del pulso de Reloj, cuando los Contadores 7490 están funcionando, la salida Q3 (Pin11) está prácticamente siempre a "0" lógico, cuando la cuenta llega a 8, este Pin se pone a "1" lógico y la cuenta continua, cuando la cuenta llega a 10, en ese instante el Contador se Resetea, y en ese mismo momento, el Pin 11 pasa a "0" y ese flanco de bajada produce el avance del Contador siguiente. ¿Esto que influencia tiene?... pues como tu, estás utilizando el Pin 11 para activar la entrada de la Puerta AND, esa AND tendrá casi todo el tiempo su salida a "0", si en algún momento pulsas el Pulsador de Avance Rápido estarás inyectando tensión por la salida de la AND y con toda seguridad la romperás.

Otra "crítica" es que para contar hasta 59 es mejor utilizar la pareja de Contadores 7490 y 7492, ten en cuenta que el 7492 es un Contador BY-TWELVE y esto facilita mucho la cuenta, y no necesitarás lógica adicional para contar hasta 59 (bueno, en realidad la cuenta se hace hasta 60)

Lo mismo ocurre para contar hasta 23Horas (bueno, en realidad hay que contar hasta 24)

Al tener el 7090 dos entradas de puesta a cero, solo hay que detectar que un  Contador ha llegado a 2 y el otro a llegado a 4, en ese momento se Resetean ambos contadores.

Otra cuestión, meramente práctica, es que para el ajuste de la hora hay que separar e independizar el ajuste de los Minutos del  de las Horas, no es muy práctico que cuando estamos ajustando los Minutos y sobrepasamos la cuenta de 59, se produzca un avance de las Horas.

Igualmente, y como se ha comentado anteriormente, necesitarás sí o sí poner un sistema anti rebotes en los Pulsadores, esto no es complicado pero necesitarás, al menos, un 7414.

Como Base de Tiempos, poner un 555, no sirve absolutamente para nada, seguramente el palo de una escoba tiene más precisión 

Como verás, hacer un Reloj Digital TTL, aunque es muy sencillo de realizar, tiene algunos "trucos"

Piensa que un Reloj TTL utiliza, al menos 20 Integrados, utilizando Integrados TTL de la serie 74LS, el consumo se va a, entre 500mA y 600mA, esto no parece mucho pero hay que tener en cuenta un Reloj es para funcionamiento continuo lo que supone 60Vatios diarios (1800Vatios al mes)

Otro "truco" es, por medio de la señal RBI/RBO (Pin 4) de los 7447, apagar los Display, esto se realiza poniendo a "0" esta señal, con esto el consumo lo reducimos a unos 180mA.

Dejo un PDF de el diseño de un Reloj 23:59:59 que es totalmente funcional ( ya he realizado  un par de ellos).

Si queréis el fichero DSN (Proteus) no tengo ningún problema en Postearlo.

Como veréis en el Reloj falta la Base de Tiempos de 1Hz, esto es porque hay varias soluciones para realizar esto, todo dependerá del, Cuarzo que se disponga.

Cuando hablo de los Integrados 74... siempre me refiero a la serie 74LSxxx

Sal U2


----------



## Alkotan (May 12, 2016)

Hola a tod@s

Miguelus, creo que es muy didáctico lo que estas planteando. Verás.

Me gustaría hacer un Reloj con Horas, Minutos y Segundos y por lo que veo en el PDF ese diseño me puede servir, ¿Puedes publicar el diseño en Proteus? te lo agradecería mucho.

Desde ya, un abrazo muy fuerte.

Buenas tardes


----------



## miguelus (May 12, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Gracias Alkotan por el interés, pero llamar "Diseño" a eso creo que es mucho, no son más que cuatro Integrados tirados encima de una placa 

Dejo el "Diseño" y unas fotos, no os asustéis al verlas, está montado sobre un placa de las de agujeros aislados, no merece la pena hacer un Circuito Impreso y de esta forma se monta en una tarde, se cablea con Hilo de Wrapping de distintos colores.

Te comento que este "diseño" tiene algo así como 44 años, el original era para Tubos Nixie, pero con unas pequeñas reformas está adaptado a "Tecnología" más moderna 

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2016)

Hacer eso con contadores asíncronos no es muy recomendable.


----------



## miguelus (May 12, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Hacer eso con contadores asíncronos no es muy recomendable.



Ya, pero, al hacerlo con Contadores Síncronos se complica  el circuito... y total es solo un simple Reloj.

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2016)

Se elije un circuito contador 74xx síncrono y ya está. Es exactamente lo mismo.
Si no es síncrono, es posible/probable que de tanto en tanto fallen los resets. Y el reloj funcione mal


----------



## miguelus (May 12, 2016)

Buenas noches (de nuevo)

Es posible y incluso probable que en alguna ocasión falle un Reset.

Pero eso más difícil que lo del camello y la aguja y si eso pasa será causado por una avería en un Contador y la probabilidad que eso pase es la misma en un Contador Síncrono como en uno Asíncrono.

Si Los Contadores funcionasen a, pe. 50Mhz se podría pensar que algún Contador se equivocase, pero a la frecuencia que están funcionando en un Reloj como este, pues... eso

Y como en este caso, los retardos en la división no tienen la menor importancia, no justifica complicar la lógica.

Y si eso pasa, no hay problema, el Reloj tiene un dispositivo de Puesta en Hora y no sería tan grave.

La ventaja de utilizar el 74LS92, como ya he comentado en un Post anterior, es que es  BY-TWELVE y esto simplifica mucho la cuenta de 59, no conozco ningún Contador Síncrono que resuelva este problema directamente.

Como de esta manera el Reloj funciona muy bien, lo dejo así.

Hace más de 20 días que lo tengo puesto en hora al Segundo con Antena 3, y en todo este tiempo no ha variado, todo indica que los Contadores cumplen su cometido.

Sal U2


----------



## d56n5tr5xht (May 12, 2016)

Gracias por sus ayudas, pero me dices que el 555 no es para nada util, ok, lo entiendo pero no sé otra manera de generar pulsos a esa frecuencia.
Ahí si no sé ¿Si me podrían ayudar?



¿Este sería bueno para el anti-rebote?


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 12, 2016)

Mira por aquí: _*Oscilador de 1Hz con CD4060 y cuarzo*_

Y sí, eso es lo que más comúnmente se usa para evitar los rebotes de los pulsadores.


----------



## miguelus (May 13, 2016)

Buenos días.

Ese Anti-rebote casi te servirá, pero...

En la práctica no cumple muy bien su función, necesita algo más...



Con esta configuración tendrás un Pulso libre de rebotes, si el Pulsador es de muy mala calidad podrás aumentar el valor del Condensador, pero si aumentas mucho el valor, tiene en contra una reducción del tiempo entre pulsaciones.

Es indispensable que el Inversor se un Trigger Schmitt (74LS14)

Como Base de Tiempos podrás utilizar la indicada por el compañero D@rkbytes, funciona muy bien.

Sal U2


----------



## Alkotan (May 13, 2016)

Hola a tod@s

Miguelus, he visto la simulación y tengo varias preguntas

¿En el mundo real, esa simulación funciona igual que la simulación.?

¿Qué base de tiempos has empleado?, en el esquema no consta.

¿Cuál es ese Integrado grande que se ve en la placa? en el esquema no lo veo.

Perdón por las molestias.

Buenos días


----------



## miguelus (May 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Gracias Alkotan, intentaré aclarar responder a lo que pregunatas.

Al igual que en la simulación, en la vida "Real" funciona perfectamente.

La Base de Tiempos esta realizada con un Cuarzo se 12MHz y un 74LS04 oscilando, la razón de utilizar esta frecuencia no es por nada en especial, simplemente tenía varios Cuarzos de esta frecuencia, estos Cuarzos los mandé hacer por encargo, son de alta calidad y estabilidad, y no los utilizaba, he utilizado uno de ellos en este Reloj.

Después viene un divisor de 1/12 (74LS92), con esto obtengo 1MHz, a continuación hay 3 Divisores 74LS390 con lo que obtengo 1Hz.

En realidad puedes utilizar cualquier combinación de Oscilación/División, lo importante es obtener 1Hz.

Ese Integrado Grande es un LM2825N-5.0, es un módulo convertidor DC/DC, con una entrada de, entre 5VCC y 45VCC, se obtiene 5VCC a 1Amp.

En realidad no es necesario, pero como me sobraba y no tenía pensado utilizarlo pues a última hora decidí implementarlo.

Espero haber podido aclarar tus dudas.


Sal U2


----------



## jose_jass (Ene 26, 2020)

hola se que la pregunta parece tonta, pero lo arme y todo bien , solo que las horas no me jalaban ("no cambiaban") y es por el reset... no lo puse y no se a donde ponerlo . si alguien pudiera ayudarme con esta tonta necesidad se los agradecería mucho.     
de antemano Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2020)

jose_jass dijo:


> hola se que la pregunta parece tonta, pero lo arme y todo bien , solo que las horas no me jalaban ("no cambiaban") y es por el reset... no lo puse y no se a donde ponerlo . si alguien pudiera ayudarme con esta tonta necesidad se los agradecería mucho.
> de antemano Gracias.


Unes las patas "Reset" de los contadores y las conectas a GND mediante una resistencia, al aplicar tensión a la unión de las patas se resetean los contadores


----------



## jose_jass (Ene 27, 2020)

oh ya muchas gracias de verdad, lo voy a hacer ,de verdad gracias.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Unes las patas "Reset" de los contadores y las conectas a GND mediante una resistencia, al aplicar tensión a la unión de las patas se resetean los contadores


oh ya muchas gracias de verdad, lo voy a hacer ,de verdad gracias.


----------



## Gabriel Amaya (Jun 3, 2020)

Hola! que tal gente del foro? quisiera pedirles si me pueden ayudar con un proyecto para una clase, el proyecto consiste en un Reloj digital con formato de 12 horas, que sea ajustable tanto hora y minutos, he visto algunos archivos sobre el  tema en algunos foros de esta pagina y los he probado pero en la mayoria no funciona el formato de 12 horas; o se queda enclavado en el numero (1) o un display no enciende. pienso que puede ser problema del simulador de proteus, ya que en los archivos que he abierto me sale una pestaña que dice que los archivos son de una version anterior, y la que yo poseo es la 8.9... les agradeceria si pudieran ayudarme con este circuito aqui les dejo el que por mucho me puede servir, solo que es de dos formatos de 12 y 24. solo necesito el de 12. gracias por su atencion.


----------



## nuk (Jun 3, 2020)

las modificaciones con los button h/m  se realiza desconectando el timer del circuito principal


----------

